# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Five, November.



## Tawa

Apologies for the delay in getting the thread up guys. :blush:


----------



## Moriouce

Ten more boys coming up! 

They will be split between three existing squads once they are complete.


----------



## Nordicus

For starters, I will be (re)painting a old Daemon Prince I had lying around. 










I also sculpted a Black Mace for him, as he will be the one I play along my Chaos Space Marines.


----------



## R_Squared

I'll enter my converted MANZ this month, hopefully I'll be able to add some more for my Nordicus challenge too.


----------



## Haskanael

tactical squad. because I need some troops in there XD


----------



## Iraqiel

Hmmm no idea what to do this month and I'm away for a good chunk of it... this will be interesting. Right now, I'm cutting up cardboard towards a terrain project that I'll be putting together next year, after I've moved interstate.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Time for the big guns;











LotN


----------



## Nordicus

And he is done!










For my Nordicus challenge, I will paint and repaint two minis, that have been stripped after the image was taken:


----------



## Iraqiel

Good grief that Daemon is a scary looking guy! Great work!


----------



## R_Squared

Finished off the MANZ earlier this evening, I'll either get some bikes or buggies done as well as part of my Nordicus challenge.


----------



## Turnip86

Defiler for me this month. Might do some free hand hydras or something on the armour plates. It's been a long time since I did proper free hand designs so hopefully it'll all go to plan.


----------



## Relise

Well last month was a total failure. I only got my Warboss part painted and this month isn't going to be any better as we are moving house on 25th November so all my stuff will be packed away.

Real life getting in the way so I'll have to make a special effort during the double months to catch up!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Relise said:


> Well last month was a total failure. I only got my Warboss part painted and this month isn't going to be any better as we are moving house on 25th November so all my stuff will be packed away.
> 
> Real life getting in the way so I'll have to make a special effort during the double months to catch up!


Feeling your pain as I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Nordicus

Part one of my Nordicus challenge complete - Lord on Bike:










@Blissful Brushes here you go mate - The combined fruit of our labor :good:

The sorcerer is done, but I'm waiting for the Calth box that arrives later today, so I can apply some transfers on the robe. Once it is done, I will upload more images.


----------



## Nordicus

Aaand the Calth set came in the door this morning, so I finished the Sorcerer:










Now to assemble some Terminators!


----------



## R_Squared

I love both those models, the details and freehand on the sorcerer especially set him apart. Great work. :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I've been getting a good bit of hobby done this month, what with the turn in the weather here that limits doing anything outside. I have a BA tournament at the end of the month, so I'm trying to get all the small units done before then. Here is a Grenadier MMG team and a Fallschimjager light anti-tank gun team, both based in my Fall of Berlin theme for the army.


----------



## Iraqiel

Got entries one and two finished, the two hydras you can see here!


The Deathstrike has been a long time coming, I missed parts from 3 orders to Bits and Kits, making me suspect that I don't perhaps have its instructions all committed to memory...

Next up is a repair and repaint of a vindicare assassin to join my assassin ranks... I don't know why I have two of the Vindicares, but it's time to start using them together - perhaps alongside my other three assassins!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Decided to change my entry this month, I just couldn't find myself in the correct frame of mind to paint the Dunecrawler and because of that I just couldn't decide just how I wanted to do it. Instead I picked out my Sicarian Ruststalkers and began work on them, and now Kill-Clade Epsilon-Lambda is ready to terminate all foes of the Omnissiah;
































































I am EXTREMELY pleased with how Princeps Grevious has turned out. Simply snipping the Chordclaw from the mechadendrite it was attached to and replacing it with a transonic razor, combined with three transonic blades, creates a fierce looking model.


LotN


----------



## Iraqiel

Lord of the Night said:


> I am EXTREMELY pleased with how Princeps Grevious has turned out.


Yeah mate, that looks absolutely Badass!


----------



## R_Squared

You should be chuffed with them, they're stunning. :so_happy:


----------



## Moriouce

Here is my finished entry! 

Have a look at my showcase to see them in their home squads!


----------



## R_Squared

Purple people eaterz! 
I like the mix in releases in one squad it's refreshing to see especially in a non-typical colour scheme. :good:


----------



## Moriouce

R_Squared said:


> Purple people eaterz!
> I like the mix in releases in one squad it's refreshing to see especially in a non-typical colour scheme. :good:



Thanks man! I hope you'll find your way to the showcase and leave a comment.


----------



## Iraqiel

Moriouce said:


> I hope you'll find your way to the showcase and leave a comment.


*whispers* put the link in your sig block and then forget about the showcase for years, like I did...


----------



## Moriouce

Iraqiel said:


> *whispers* put the link in your sig block and then forget about the showcase for years, like I did...


Thanks and done! Put the link in my signature battle results. :so_happy:


----------



## Iraqiel

Extended Nordicus extention - my third entry for the month is terrain, these four craters in which last month's guardsmen will cower... I mean shelter, on the road to victory!


----------



## R_Squared

Nordicus challenge complete! 6 Warbikers to add to the Waaagh, Zhardsnark's up next looking forward to painting him very much indeed. :grin:


----------



## The Gunslinger

Hey guys, got some bad news. Not wanting to bore you all too much, my fiance has decided that our engagement should end in the way without the wedding. To deal with this unfortunate turn of events I am selling pretty much everything I own and going travelling to Central America :laugh:

Unfortunately this means I'm pretty sure I'm not going to be able to keep up with the challenge, which is disappointing, but I will stop in from time to time when I have wifi and see how everyone is getting on.

Best of luck to everyone :good:


----------



## Nordicus

Iraqiel said:


> Extended Nordicus extention





R_Squared said:


> Nordicus challenge complete!


Great job guys - You make me proud!

I just finished these guys, from the Betrayal at Calth set - 4 entries in one month. New personal record!










Want to know how to paint them like this? You're in luck - A tutorial is on it's way :good:


----------



## Tawa

The Gunslinger said:


> Hey guys, got some bad news. Not wanting to bore you all too much, my fiance has decided that our engagement should end in the way without the wedding. To deal with this unfortunate turn of events I am selling pretty much everything I own and going travelling to Central America :laugh:
> 
> Unfortunately this means I'm pretty sure I'm not going to be able to keep up with the challenge, which is disappointing, but I will stop in from time to time when I have wifi and see how everyone is getting on.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone :good:


No worries mate, enjoy the travel! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

The Gunslinger said:


> Hey guys, got some bad news. Not wanting to bore you all too much, my fiance has decided that our engagement should end in the way without the wedding. To deal with this unfortunate turn of events I am selling pretty much everything I own and going travelling to Central America
> 
> Unfortunately this means I'm pretty sure I'm not going to be able to keep up with the challenge, which is disappointing, but I will stop in from time to time when I have wifi and see how everyone is getting on.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone


Hope the trip is fantastic and things turn out alright mate.


----------



## Howzaa

Sorry to hear that Gunslinger, hope the trip gets your head back to the right place.


----------



## Roganzar

With my now obsession for the time being my Betrayl at Calth figures that I'm doing as 30K Salamanders I will be submitting them as my 2nd army for the Challenge.
My Salamander Preator for submission;


----------



## Turnip86

One finished defiler all rusted up and ready to die on turn 1 again!


----------



## Mmbob

Mega Dredd!

I'm sorry for the horrible pictures.. Lighting in the apartment sucks!


----------



## Haskanael

finished the Battle for Macragge tactical squad. with some of the accesoires that came wiht the set.


----------



## Tha Tall One

Got another 10 skeletons done!


----------



## Tawa

Thread Closed.


----------

